# Tips for Finding Time for Yourself in a Relationship



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When you are in a loving relationship it is easy to get caught up in the romance and you may find yourself wanting to spend as much time as you can with your significant other. Spending time together is important but it is just as important to find time for yourself. Keep reading to learn about the importance of maintaining your independence in a relationship and to receive tips for doing so. 

*How to Love Someone Without Losing Yourself* 

In the early stages of a relationship, many couples find themselves spending all of their free time together. There is certainly nothing wrong with this but, if the relationship is going to survive for the long-term, both partners need to remain strong outside of the relationship as well. Here are some tips for finding time for yourself and maintaining your independence in a relationship:

•	*Spend time with your own friends*. It’s great to have mutual friends with your partner, but you should have your own friends as well and take time to hang out with them.
•	*Keep your hobbies and interests*. You and your partner can have things you do together, but don’t lose interest in your own individual hobbies.
•	*Don’t stop planning for the future*. It’s important that you keep sight of your goals for the future – they don’t all have to include your significant other!
•	*Stand up for yourself*. If your partner is doing something you don’t like or if you feel like they have unrealistic expectations, speak up and stand up for yourself.
•	*Spend some time apart*. It’s healthy to take an occasional break from your significant other, even if just for a few hours. When you do, don’t spend that time constantly texting – really take time for yourself.

Remember, the things that work for you might not work for someone else, so take the time to determine what your needs are so you can take steps to meet them. 
*
What Men and Women Need in a Relationship*

In order to maintain a happy and healthy relationship, both partners must have their needs met and it is important to remember that men and women sometimes have different needs. Men often fluctuate between periods of wanting to be intimate and wanting to be more independent – when these needs aren’t met he can become frustrated and might start to pull away. For women, self-care and self-esteem are crucial for happiness both in and out of a relationship. These two things can work together if both partners are open and honest. During the times when he needs a little bit of extra space, she can take some time to do the things that make her feel good, whether it be going shopping, getting her nails done, or spending a night with her girlfriends. Understanding that men and women may have different needs and finding a way to ensure that those needs are met is crucial for a happy relationship.

Every person is unique, as is every relationship. The key to a strong and happy relationship is to remain strong and happy both as individuals and together. Stay in communication with your partner and be open about your needs – that is the only way to ensure that they will be met.

~ Glen Community Support


----------

